# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple уже приступила к тестированию обновления Mac OS X 10.6.1

## SDA

Как сообщает издание AppleInsider, в Купертино уже полным ходом идут работы над первым крупным обновлением для операционной системы Mac OS X 10.6. Более того, 1 сентября узкий круг разработчиков уже получил от компании первые бета-версии апдейта.

Как обычно бывает в таких случаях, сначала Apple подключает к бета-тестированию очень ограниченное число сторонних разработчиков, каждого из которых компания сама приглашает к участию. Уже позже — спустя пару недель — апдейт попадает в канал разработчиков Apple Developer Connection. Тогда-то и станут известны детали грядущего обновления, а пока остается довольствоваться словами об оперативных исправлениях и улучшении совместимости с приложениями и устройствами.

Как отмечают почти все обозреватели, успевшие познакомиться со «Снежным барсом», на момент запуска система оказалась на порядок стабильнее, чем та же 10.5 или 10.4, но свои проблемы есть и у нее. Например, при попытке настроить встроенный VPN пользователь может столкнутся с «пляжным мячиком смерти».

Ошибки подобного плана и будут устранены в Mac OS X 10.6.1, которое может быть выпущено уже к концу сентября.
Трудно удержаться от соблазна зачитать просочившийся в сеть список исправленных ошибок, приложенный к бета-версии будущего апдейта, сейчас известного как сборка 10B503 размером 71,5 Mb. Вот они:

• совместимость с 3G-модемами Sierra Wireless;
• некорректное отображение некоторых драйверов в окне установки принтера;
• ошибка, связанная с неожиданной остановкой воспроизведения DVD;
• потенциальные трудности с удалением иконки из Дока;
• ошибки в работе автоматической настройки в Mail;
• некорректная работа шортката Cmd-Opt-T в стандартном почтовом клиенте;
• фатальные сбои в работе Motion 4.

deepapple.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

